# HELP



## bxeegrxham (Sep 17, 2021)

does an ETL HR have to be in the room during a termination? and is there paperwork to sign?


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 17, 2021)

No, the ETL HR doesn't have to be there.
They usually are but it's not required.
There is paperwork but it doesn't matter if you sign it or not, you are still fired.


----------



## bxeegrxham (Sep 17, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> No, the ETL HR doesn't have to be there.
> They usually are but it's not required.
> There is paperwork but it doesn't matter if you sign it or not, you are still fired.


Okay, well i had a friend fired from target for changing her availability. no warning. she went in for her shift and left 30 minutes later fired. is that right?


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 17, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> Okay, well i had a friend fired from target for changing her availability. no warning. she went in for her shift and left 30 minutes later fired. is that right?


Sounds usual for the how.  An availability change is an odd reason for being fired, though.  A request is submitted and it's either approved or denied. Then the tm either does a happy dance or quits.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 17, 2021)

Is your friend within their 90 days?  Because the application says that you agree to keep the availability on your application for at least 90 days.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 17, 2021)

No, they don’t. I’ve never heard of someone being termed for availability, unless you are within your 90 days and we don’t accept the change. So either you work your availability we hired or you can go somewhere else.  I think there is more to this story.


----------



## bxeegrxham (Sep 17, 2021)

okay sorry. worded it wrong. what happened was in her interview she said she could work holidays. at our orientation our ETL HR said we can’t take off holidays unless we absolutely have to and to come talk to her ASAP if we need one off. so my friend left a note to her saying that exact thing and then she got fired.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 17, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> okay sorry. worded it wrong. what happened was in her interview she said she could work holidays. at our orientation our ETL HR said we can’t take off holidays unless we absolutely have to and to come talk to her ASAP if we need one off. so my friend left a note to her saying that exact thing and then she got fired.



Was she in her first 90 days? New people are hired specifically for the holidays. If they later say they can't work them, they're going to get fired. Outside of that an availability change is one way that Spot does use to get rid of an unwanted TM instead of going through the long hassle of performancing them out. But, that's not a firing that's just a denying the change and letting them quit.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 17, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> okay sorry. worded it wrong. what happened was in her interview she said she could work holidays. at our orientation our ETL HR said we can’t take off holidays unless we absolutely have to and to come talk to her ASAP if we need one off. so my friend left a note to her saying that exact thing and then she got fired.


Leaving a note is a wrong move. Saying you can work holiday’s and they you can’t is another wrong move. You friend lost her job because of her choices.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 18, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> okay sorry. worded it wrong. what happened was in her interview she said she could work holidays. at our orientation our ETL HR said we can’t take off holidays unless we absolutely have to and to come talk to her ASAP if we need one off. so my friend left a note to her saying that exact thing and then she got fired.


What’s the point in hiring someone if they can’t work holidays?  That’s the big thing about retail, you work holidays.  It’s not really fair that a long term TM can’t go out of town for Christmas but a new hire can.

I have done exactly this with TMs.  You can either work the days you agreed to work when you got hired, or you can move on.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Leaving a note is a wrong move. Saying you can work holiday’s and they you can’t is another wrong move. You friend lost her job because of her choices.


Gender is not a choice 😡


----------



## bxeegrxham (Sep 18, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Leaving a note is a wrong move. Saying you can work holiday’s and they you can’t is another wrong move. You friend lost her job because of her choices.


so you’re telling me that changes don’t happen? and i need to be able to control that? and i don’t know what you wanted her to do, the ETL HR didn’t work late and she did. she had no other choice.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 18, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> so you’re telling me that changes don’t happen? and i need to be able to control that? and i don’t know what you wanted her to do, the ETL HR didn’t work late and she did. she had no other choice.


1.  She could roll up to work early.
2.  She could call on the phone.
3.  She could email.
4.  She could just work the schedule she agreed to work when she was hired.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 18, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> so you’re telling me that changes don’t happen? and i need to be able to control that? and i don’t know what you wanted her to do, the ETL HR didn’t work late and she did. she had no other choice.


There is a lot of interchanging pronouns in your statement. Is it you who was fired or your friend? You/your friend should not have left a note and should have spoken to the HR ETL or emailed them.  Trust me, the ETL HR knew of the situation and it’s usually the TL or ETL of the TM who does the term
I still think there is more to this story.  How long were you/your friend in this position?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 18, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> so you’re telling me that changes don’t happen? and i need to be able to control that? and i don’t know what you wanted her to do, the ETL HR didn’t work late and she did. she had no other choice.


Could she have called or come in the morning to talk to EtL. Was she busy every morning 7 days a week and couldn’t find a few minutes to go by store to talk with EtL.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 18, 2021)

bxeegrxham said:


> okay sorry. worded it wrong. what happened was in her interview she said she could work holidays. at our orientation our ETL HR said we can’t take off holidays unless we absolutely have to and to come talk to her ASAP if we need one off. so my friend left a note to her saying that exact thing and then she got fired.


You must work holidays. Duh. It’s retail.


----------

